# Regierung denkt an Rueckkehr zur Wehrplicht



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

Erst wird zu Hamsterkäufen geraten, und jetzt wird über die Rückkehr zur Wehrpflicht nachgedacht. Anscheinend muss man so langsam wirklich davon ausgehen, das was im Busch ist. Nur was ? Was wird uns verschwiegen ? Was meint ihr ?

Aus sicherheitspolitischen Grunden: Regierung denkt an Ruckkehr zur Wehrpflicht - n-tv.de


----------



## Malkolm (23. August 2016)

Ich glaube ja, dass wir ohnehin von Chemtrails vergiftet werden und uns gar keine eigene Meinung mehr bilden können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Regierung denkt an Rueckkehr zur Wehrplicht


Das ganze hat viele Komponenten. Wehrpflichtige sind billiger, der Dienst bindet einen Menschen tendentiell an einen Staat, man hat eine große Masse von vorausgebildeten Soldaten, die man nach Jahren schnell wieder an die Waffe bekommen könnte etc. Prinzipiell fand ich die Wehrpflicht immer sehr gut, nur die Umsetzung nicht. Ich würde für jedem im Staat einen Jahresdienst vorschreiben, dass kann die Bundeswehr, ein Sozialerdienst oder je nach Fähigkeiten z.B. bei Querschnittsgelähmten auch da Jahr Programmieren für die unabhängige Forschung sein, was auch immer. Aber es müsste jeder einen Dienst machen müssen. Auch mit kaputtem Rücken, einem Auge oder Ohr bleiben die meisten Job möglich, natürlich Frauen und auch Mitbürger ohne deutschen Pass, so sie hier im Land langfristig leben wollen. Das wäre eine tolle integration für Ausländer, gäbe orientierungslosen Schulabgängern Zeit zu Besinnung, vielen sinnvollen sozialen Diensten wieder günstige Handlanger, der Bundeswehr wieder eine Auswahl des gesamten Spektrums der Bevölkerung und nicht wie im Augenblick, einer merkwürdigen Auswahl von fanatischen Waffenfans, rechten Nationalisten oder Menschen, die sonst nichts schaffen, etc. Der Anteil dieser nicht wirklich demokratiefördernden Gruppen soll angeblich immer weiter steigen, ich finde die Quelle gerade nicht.

Aber ja, es scheint sich etwas zusammen zu brauen. Langsam, aber stetig. Es sind die schon lange prognostizierten Verteilungskrige, die im kleinen Maße schon laufen, deren Ausmaß sich aber vergrößern wird. Und wir, als Made im Speck, sind nunml bevorzugtes Ziel, wobei wir zum Glück wenig Rohstoffe haben. Aber Russland ist doch ein tolles Ziel für die EU, oder? Die Rohstoffe Russlands würden Europa unabhängiger machen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

@interessierterUser 

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, ich finde allerdings wenn man die Wehrpflicht wieder einführt, das verweigern abschaffen sollte.
Wenn schon dann sollten alle ran und nicht nur die die wollen.

Russland ist eher ein lohnenswertes Ziel für die Amis und nicht für die EU. Wir bzw. die EU haben nur leider das "Pech" mehr oder weniger direkter Nachbar der Russen zu sein. Als Nato Mitglied müssen wir im Ernstfall natürlich mitziehen, auch wenn andere für den Konflikt verantwortlich sein sollten. Allerdings finde ich es z.Z. doch sehr beunruhigend welchen Ton unsere Regierung in den letzten Tagen einschlägt, sprich Hamsterkäufe, und nun Gespräche über die Wiedereinführung der Wehrpflicht. Da steckt doch viel mehr dahinter als sie uns sagen wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> ...Wenn schon dann sollten alle ran und nicht nur die die wollen....





interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...Ich würde für jedem im Staat einen  Jahresdienst vorschreiben, dass kann die Bundeswehr, ein Sozialerdienst  oder je nach Fähigkeiten ....


Da sind wir uns doch völlig einig. Ob Mann, Frau, mit Pass oder ohne, behindert oder nicht, wer länger als 10 Jahre im Land lebt, hier bleiben will und zwischen 18-22 ist, muss für ein Jahr einen frei wählbaren Dienst erledigen. So würde ich die Diskussion starten. Es gab nie eine "Wehrgerechtigkeit". Meine Mitschlüler haben damals 24 Monate Zivildienst abgeleistet, während ich direkt nach der Schule studieren konnte. Ist das gerecht? Nein.


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> 
> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, ich finde allerdings wenn man die Wehrpflicht wieder einführt, das verweigern abschaffen sollte.
> Wenn schon dann sollten alle ran und nicht nur die die wollen.
> ...



Was soll da wo drin stecken?

"Hamsterkäufe":
Es wird eben nicht zu Hamsterkäufen aufgerufen, sondern das man sich einen kleinen Notbestand an Lebensmitteln in den Keller packt.
Der Grund sind die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre. Wir bekommen z.B.: immer mehr schwere Unwetter --> wenn dein Haus untergeht, bringt dir dieser Bestand natürlich nix.
ABER wenn in deiner Stadt eine Überflutung ist, deine Straße* nicht* betroffen ist, jedoch der Strom weg ist, die einzigen 2 Supermärkte unter Wasser stehen + du selber kein Auto besitzt --> dann weißt du warum eine Taschenlampe, Batterieradio, Wasser und ein paar Konserven gar nicht so blöd sind.

Wehrpflicht:
Wird seid der Abschaffung jedes Jahr diskutiert, und liegt ganz einfach an den Überlastungsanzeigen bestimmter Abteilungen.
Seid Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht hat die BW ein extremes Nachwuchsproblem.....und wenn dann auch noch diskutiert wird, die BW in Ausnahmefällen im Inneren einzusetzen ist es ganz logisch dass man auch (wieder einmal) über die Einführung der Wehrpflicht diskutiert.


----------



## Rolk (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> 
> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, ich finde allerdings wenn man die Wehrpflicht wieder einführt, das verweigern abschaffen sollte.
> Wenn schon dann sollten alle ran und nicht nur die die wollen.



Verweigern muss möglich sein, solange alternativ ein soziales Jahr abgeleistet wird.

Ich fände die Rückkehr zur Wehrpflicht auch nicht das schlechteste. Das würde einige -im weitesten Sinne- "Spinner" früher auf den Boden der Realität zurück holen, als es im normalen Leben geschieht. Richtig umgesetzt werden muss es natürlich und der Drückebergerei muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns doch völlig einig. Ob Mann, Frau, mit Pass oder ohne, behindert oder nicht, wer länger als 10 Jahre im Land lebt, hier bleiben will und zwischen 18-22 ist, muss für ein Jahr einen frei wählbaren Dienst erledigen. So würde ich die Diskussion starten. Es gab nie eine "Wehrgerechtigkeit". Meine Mitschlüler haben damals 24 Monate Zivildienst abgeleistet, während ich direkt nach der Schule studieren konnte. Ist das gerecht? Nein.



Stimmt absolut, ich hoffe unsere Regierung sieht das genauso. Ansonsten kommt nur wieder was halbgares dabei raus, und dann können die sich das direkt schenken. Ich habe früher den Wehrdienst vorgezogen, und ich habe es nicht bereut, im Gegenteil. 
Dem ein oder anderen Jugendlichen kann das heutzutage bestimmt nicht schaden, wenn ich mir so manche angucke


----------



## Zeiss (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Dem ein oder anderen Jugendlichen kann das heutzutage bestimmt nicht schaden, wenn ich mir so manche angucke



Lol, als ob dieser "Verein" einem irgendwas beibringen kann...

Übrigens, wer es drauf anlegt, kann sich auch ganz davor "drücken", sowohl von Wehrdienst als auch Zivi, es gibt Mittel und Wege.


----------



## Körschgen (23. August 2016)

Hört mir doch mit diesem scheiß auf...

Die einzigen die davon sinnvoll profitieren würden, sind die tausenden Sozial- und Hilfsstätten, die völlig auf die ganzen Zivildienstleistenden angewiesen waren...

Eine der wenigen kulturellen Errungenschaften auf die sich der Deutsche was einbilden kann, ist die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht.

Wer soll außerdem zwischen Blitzabitur und 3 Jahren Studium, noch Zeit zum schießen lernen haben? Mit 25 haben gefälligst schon die Headhunter an die Tür zu klopfen, sonst kann man die Karriere gleich bleiben lassen....


----------



## Red-Hood (23. August 2016)

Die Wehrpflicht war in ihrer letzten Form reinster Schwachsinn.
6 Monate, in denen die Leute nur 3 Monate wirklich etwas militärisches lernen und 2 mal schießen dürfen. Da kann man es auch direkt bleiben lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Hört mir doch mit diesem scheiß auf... [...]
> Mit 25 haben gefälligst schon die Headhunter an die Tür zu klopfen, sonst kann man die Karriere gleich bleiben lassen....


Vermutlich bemerkt die Industrie, dass ihnen die 21 Jährigen Bachlors und Bachloretten mit ihrer naiv kindlichen Art wenig bringen.
Für verantwortungsvolle Aufgaben bedarf es verantwortungsvolle Mitarbeiter, und die sind unter 21 jährigen schwer zu finden.

Ein soziales Jahr kann auch das Jahr Entwicklungshelfer oder Subfuddel bei Ärzte ohne Grenzen sein. Was auch immer, es tut allen
gut, der Gesellschaft, den Kinners und der Industrie.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Eine der wenigen kulturellen  Errungenschaften auf die sich der Deutsche was einbilden kann, ist die  Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht.


Schön gesagt, ja, kann man so stehen lassen. Darum will ich vom Begriff Wehrpflicht weg und mehr zurück zum aufgewehrtetem Frondienst.


----------



## aloha84 (23. August 2016)

Welche Front denn?^^
Ahh Frondienst....alles klar. xD


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. August 2016)

Grundsätzlich hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn man die Wehrpflicht wieder einführt - nur, wieso muss das zwangshaft beim Militär abgeleistet werden? Besser wäre es, so wie es einige Vorschreiber auch genannt haben, einen allgemeinen "Staatsdienst" daraus zu machen, der dann auch bei der Bundespolizei, dem Zoll oder ähnlichen Organisationen abgeleistet werden kann. Denn nicht jeder will "Krieg spielen" (und mehr ist der Grundwehrdienst nicht, denn richtige Einsätze im Ausland sind für Wehrpflichtige verboten und im Inland gibt's für die Bundeswehr ja kaum etwas Sinnvolles zu tun).


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Erst wird zu Hamsterkäufen geraten, und jetzt wird über die Rückkehr zur Wehrpflicht nachgedacht. Anscheinend muss man so langsam wirklich davon ausgehen, das was im Busch ist. Nur was ? Was wird uns verschwiegen ? Was meint ihr ?
> 
> Aus sicherheitspolitischen Grunden: Regierung denkt an Ruckkehr zur Wehrpflicht - n-tv.de


Merkel hat den halben IS reingelassen, ich find es von daher nicht verwunderlich.  Geht bald richtig rund bei uns.


----------



## MaxRink (23. August 2016)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Merkel hat den halben IS reingelassen, ich find es von daher nicht verwunderlich.  Geht bald richtig rund bei uns.


:facepalm:

Ich halte verpflichtende Dienste nach wie vor für ne Schnapsidee. 

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Dem ein oder anderen Jugendlichen kann das heutzutage bestimmt nicht schaden, wenn ich mir so manche angucke



Ich wüsste nicht was.


----------



## T-Drive (24. August 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Denn nicht jeder will "Krieg spielen"



Geht ja nur darum, falls man zu diesem Spiel gezwungen wird, dass man halbwegs die Spielregeln kennt. 

Ich finds für mich persönlich nicht schlecht dass ich weiß wie ich mit Sturmgewehr und MG umzugehen habe


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (28. August 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich finds für mich persönlich nicht schlecht dass ich weiß wie ich mit Sturmgewehr und MG umzugehen habe



Ich habe mal CSGO gezockt, ich weiß es also auch


----------



## T-Drive (29. August 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ich habe mal CSGO gezockt, ich weiß es also auch



Na, da fühl ich mich doch gleich viel sicherer in unserem Land.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. August 2016)

Wenn es da nach geht sind wir alles Waffenexperten, wer brauch da noch Wehrpflicht. Bisschen CS:GO oder Battlefield reicht als Ausbildung


----------



## T-Drive (31. August 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Bisschen CS:GO oder Battlefield reicht als Ausbildung



Nur gibts da keine blauen Flecke an der Schulter, oder bei den vollendet doofen gebrochene Schlüsselbeine.


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2016)

Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ich habe mal CSGO gezockt, ich weiß es also auch



Sicher, dass Du so ein Teil überhaupt in Betrieb nehmen könntest?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (31. August 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Sicher, dass Du so ein Teil überhaupt in Betrieb nehmen könntest?



Wirst du merken wenn ich dir nen 360noscopejumpshoot gib.


----------

